# Moving to Dubai



## LisaCurran (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey all, I have been offered a job in an Irish bar and restaurant and i am a little scared. I have been away from home before but its the fact of Dubai having a completely different culture.
Do any of you have any pros/cons for me to be aware of?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its not really that different to the best aspects of the UK and Ireland - don't get stressed.

Basically as long as you are polite, don't get drunk, or do drugs, you will be fine.

Our hosts are very accommodating and as long as you stay away from insulting their religion, or morals, you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

It helps if you can do an Irish accent


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you are working in an Irish bar - like Irish village for instance - you will think that you are back in Dublin 15 years ago - because you can smoke inside!
As a non-smoker, this puts me off pubs in Dubai!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The hours will be much longer than at home.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

LisaCurran said:


> the fact of Dubai having a completely different culture.
> Do any of you have any pros/cons for me to be aware of?


You're in for a surprise....


----------



## LisaCurran (Jan 23, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> You're in for a surprise....


A good surprise or a bad surprise?!
I'm gonna do it, I just wanted some feed back to help in my decision!


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't really have any advice..just wanted to say good luck


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Find out as much as you can about your accomodation and your contract.

I know several people who haven't liked it / couldn't hack the six-day week / hated their apartment and wanted to leave. They had to look into being terminated to get out.

If it was IV (for example), you're going to be outside in 40-50 degree heat for several hours a day, not everyone is up to it.

That said, I know a pile of people who LOVE it


----------



## LisaCurran (Jan 23, 2014)

JonGard said:


> Find out as much as you can about your accomodation and your contract.
> 
> I know several people who haven't liked it / couldn't hack the six-day week / hated their apartment and wanted to leave. They had to look into being terminated to get out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. It is IV, I haven't got too much information about the accommodation yet. 
I never thought about working in the heat, that could be a problem. I turn into a lobster when the sun hits me!
I want to go for the experience but I don't know what will happen if I don't like it and want to leave!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

From what (little) I know, it's a good place to work. There's a bunch of you so good camaraderie, you'll make awesome tips in the summer months when it's heaving and Dubai is a great place to live.

I know some of the girls spray hairspray on their faces during the day so it doesn't run in the heat though 

Again, and I'd say this for anyone moving over here for hospitality (I run a bar), is to make sure there's an 'out' if you don't like it, as you'll be a long way from home. Try and keep £500 back for a flight and remember it's illegal for any company to hold your passport.

Good luck!


----------



## LisaCurran (Jan 23, 2014)

JonGard said:


> From what (little) I know, it's a good place to work. There's a bunch of you so good camaraderie, you'll make awesome tips in the summer months when it's heaving and Dubai is a great place to live.
> 
> I know some of the girls spray hairspray on their faces during the day so it doesn't run in the heat though
> 
> ...


Thank you, you've been a great help!
If I do decide to go over I must call into your bar for a drink!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Not a problem, more than happy to help.

This forum was spectacularly useful when I first came over (thanks to the regulars!)

I'll leave your drink on the bar


----------



## LisaCurran (Jan 23, 2014)

*Dubai*

Hey folks. 
So I found out where I'd be living if I moved to Dubai, it's called Deria.
Do any of you have an idea what it's like? I know it's an older part of Dubai but that's all I know. 
Any feed back will be much appreciated!


----------

